# Roxette-Sängerin Marie Fredriksson ist gestorben



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

*Roxette-Sängerin Marie Fredriksson ist gestorben*

Schade , leider ist Marie Fredriksson von uns gegangen ... 

Ich finde wir sollten eine Schweigeminute einlegen und dieser Hammer Frau danken für ihre Music und ihr Lebenswerk .

Gott ist unfair , diese Frau hat es nicht verdient so früh zu gehen .....  she was a child of the sun 




Welche Songs haben euch besonders fasziniert bzw welche waren eure Favoriten  ?


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Roxette*

Ne Scheigeminute in nem Forum... ich hab noch nie was gesagt wenn ich tippe...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Roxette*

ich meine ja auch  keine klobige Tastatur die Krach macht beim Tippen  und wie ne alte Schreibmaschiene ^^ klingt   ,   einfach nur  Ruhe ......


----------



## keinnick (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Roxette*

Dann mach doch einfach mal so ein "Schweigejahr" lang keine unsinnigen Threads auf. Da hätten alle was von.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Roxette*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Welche Songs haben euch besonders fasziniert bzw welche waren eure Favoriten  ?


Ich kenne eigentlich nur ihre größten Hits aber die finde ich alle gut.

R.I.P. Marie


----------



## _Berge_ (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Roxette*

Immer wieder schlimm das jemand stirbt, ich mach aber keine große welle um Menschen die mir nicht nahestanden

Dein Thread ist Mal wieder unnötig und ziemlicher spam


----------



## INU.ID (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Roxette*

*Ich hab mal 5 Spam-/OT-/BS-Beiträge entfernt.*


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Roxette*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne eigentlich nur ihre größten Hits aber die finde ich alle gut.
> 
> R.I.P. Marie



Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

Danke für Eure Anteilnahme  und euren Egoismus für spam   

YouTube

Kann geschlossen werden !


----------



## INU.ID (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW:  Roxette-Sängerin Marie Fredriksson ist gestorben*

Das ist mein Lieblingslied von Roxette:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCC_b5WHLX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab übrigens mal den Threadtitel angepasst.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Roxette-Sängerin Marie Fredriksson ist gestorben*

Inuid ,  du hättest es einfach so lassen sollen wie es war ,  ohne Zensur  wäre besser gewesen  . Ich wäre damit klargekommen  und Marie auch  

ka wer mich gemeldet hat   , ist mir auch egal  .  

Trotzdem Danke Roxette o/

YouTube


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Roxette-Sängerin Marie Fredriksson ist gestorben*

YouTube  R.i.P


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Roxette-Sängerin Marie Fredriksson ist gestorben*

Marie ist schon ein Vamp ^^  .....  YouTube


----------

